# تصنيع قوالب حقن البلاستيك



## vague_boy (10 أغسطس 2009)

سلااااااااام عليكم

أود معرفة الشركات الكبرى التي تقوم بتصنيع قوالب حقن البلاستيك في الأردن ودول الخليج
أرجو الإفادة


وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## البلاتين (10 أغسطس 2009)

للرفع .. لأهمية الموضوع .. ورغبتنا بتنفيذ قوالب قريباً .. قوالب حقن .. بلاستيكية ..


----------



## eng_mahmoudsayed (10 أغسطس 2009)

انا شغال فى هذا الموضوع قوالب حقن البلاستك فى مصر بس اود من حضراتكم الايفادة بالمصانع التى تعمل فى هذا المجال داخل مصر


----------



## grafidustrial (10 أغسطس 2009)

-مصنع الفنار للقوالب www.alfanar.com


----------



## grafidustrial (10 أغسطس 2009)

بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## أبوعبدالله (11 أغسطس 2009)

بخصوص مصر فهذه الشركات التي أعلمها
Smart Mold
Egy Mold
Prime Mold
وبالمرفقات صور شعاراتها لسهولة التعرف​


----------



## صالح محمد امين (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اوجوا منكم ارسال لي كتب عن تصنيع قوالب البلاستك على بريدي الالكتروني ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## youssef-ak (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لسورية يوجد www.syriamold.com


----------



## عمراياد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.acmolders.com/


----------



## بلوبيف (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حمد المبارك (7 يناير 2010)

نتمنى بأن أحد من الإخوان يفيدنا بمعلومات عن قوالب الحقن

وللجميع الشكر


----------



## أمين بكري (13 يناير 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## حسن داود (20 أغسطس 2010)

كلكم نجوم وانا اعشق الجلوس بين ايديكم


----------



## هوبي العراقي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم التفضل بارسال منولاو قرص يوضح كيفية عمل وحقن قوالب الالمنيوم مع التقدير


----------

